# First trip fun / Few problems



## Bill Harrison (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, took my trip from Cleveland to Buffalo, got back this morning. Had alot of fun on the train, few small things.

Day 1: Train supposed to leave Monday at 5:20 am and arrive in Buffalo at 8:30. As I came around 2 to the Amtrak station, saw flashing lights of an Ambulance and a Fire truck, and a train at the station, this was probably 4:50am or so. I thought wow thats kinda early for my train. I went inside to pay for my tickets, and found out that was the Chicago bound train, and there was a medical emergency so it was delayed. I didn't think much of it and paid for my tickets, and checked them out. They had me returning on the wrong day! I brought it to the attendants attention, and she shook her head and said I will try to fix them. She had quite a bit of trouble so she had to call someone to help her so I went outside to get some fresh air while I waited.

By now it was about 5:30 and the Chicago bound train was still there. I was standing behind the building near the baggage area and I believe the conductor came off and was talking to the station employees and the Cleveland Fire Fighters. Someone had Passed away on the train and they were arguing about who had the responsiblity of getting the body off the train. The fire department said not us, the ambulance said not them, and they both left. Finally the city mortician showed up with a minivan. Then they argued about how to get the body off the train to the waiting van. Finally they unloaded the luggage cart and took it up to one of the cars. About 15 minutes later it drove back down with a sheet covered body. They loaded the body in the van, and it left. By now it was close to 6:30. They announced our train was in fact there, just waiting for the chicago bound train to pull out. Half hour later our train pulled in finally and we boarded. Interesting morning!

Trip was great. My son (3yo) found out they had a candy / food car and insisted on multiple trips for drinks and snacks. He was good though and loved the ride. We had french toast in the diner, really good also! Made good time, got in around 9:30.

Spent the night on the NY side of niagra falls. Falls is beautiful in the snow / winter, but found out nearly everything is seasonal and very few attractions or restaurants were open. No wonder the hotel was only 44 a night! Stayed at the Quality inn on Rainbow, newly remodeled, very nice especially for that price. Son enjoyed a dip monday night in the pool while it was basically a whiteout outside... a little wierd swimming while you watch it snow through the glass.

Day 2 saddled up in the rental car and went to Buffalo. Intresting city with cool architecture, the City Hall was worth a visit, has an observation deck on the 25th floor and free tour at noon. 3 yo was too rambunctious for the tour, but worth the visit. Drive around for a few hours, had wings at the Anchor Bar (Claim to have invented the "Buffalo Wing") and tried a "Beef on Weck" which I quite enjoyed. Found out Loganberries are a regional favorite, and sampled some loganberry soda.

Went to a mall, played some games at dave and busters, then returned the rental car around 10:30pm and got a shuttle back to the station. 11:59 departure, turned into 12:30. Not too bad, got some sleep on the train and arrived to find my car safe and sound where I left it. Son missed most of the second trip it was just too late for him.

Definitely enjoyed it, thanks for the ticket, and looking forward to a longer trip in the future!

Pics are a bit shakey / Sorry

Coronor van at Station W/ Body on luggage cart:







Son Excited to be on train:






Dining car:






Waiting for Breakfast:






Eating / French toast (Tasty btw!):






American Falls w/ Horshoe Falls in the back:






Buffalo City Hall:






Anchor Bar "Home of the Buffalo wing" (Good wings btw, go figure!):






View from City Hall building over Lake Erie:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad yall enjoyed the trip! I still cant picture Niagara Falls in the winter (Ive seen the pics), its amazing how the falls can freeze being so powerful!The French toast pic makes me want to hope a train for sure!On mylayoverinBuffalo ,waiting for the Maple Leaf,did some of the same things yall did!City Hall is neat as you said, and lots of old historic buildings to see too!

My last trip to STL had a body too and we were delayed in the wilds of Arkansas waiting for the coroner,ambulance,police etc. for 2 1/2 hours, must be a real hassle for the OBS and conductor! Sounds like they are trying to get the US side updated, it was always sort of rundown and slumy before, perhaps the crossing the border hassle will find more Americans staying on the US side!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Great report. I remember eating at Anchor's too, and having the Beef on Weck during my many times in Buffalo! 

I do have a question! If Buffalos have such small wings, how do they get those big bodies into the air? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JSmith (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad you and your son had a good time here, Bill! My son is about a year younger than yours and I am looking forward to going on similar adventures with him. Sounds like some excitement at the Cleveland station... hope that didn't make for any difficult questions from your son. I'm never sure how I'm supposed to explain some of the "facts of life" to my son someday without upsetting or scaring him. Delays like that with the other train blocking the station always make me wish for a second platform!

How did you work the rental car from the Depew station? Did you have Enterprise pick you up, or get a shuttle somewhere? I'd like to know what to recommend in the future to people arriving at that station.

I hope to make the reverse trip someday and take the train to Cleveland to visit my uncle (bit of an inconvenient arrival time, though!). I always think of Cleveland as being a larger version of Buffalo in many ways (though I have never been there). Seems like we share a lot of the same history and problems.

Jim, I hope you're right about the silver lining about the border crossing tightening! Niagara Falls, NY had its downtown pretty badly devastated by "urban renewal" in the '50s and '60s and has never really recovered.


----------



## Bill Harrison (Feb 25, 2010)

He was pretty excited about the trip and really did not know what was going on. Still young enough to not really put things together from catching a few bits and pieces. Rented a car from Thrifty, very nice, they picked us up at the airport, took us to the Thrifty by the Airport on I believe Genessee Rd. and took care of the rental there. Nice and easy. Returned the rental tues around 10:30, checked it all in, paid, and they gave us a ride back to the station.

I would say cleveland is about the same size as Buffalo, but not as nice of architecture. There is a fair amount to do in cleveland, but to be honest I live in Akron and rarely bother going up there as we have most everything here.

The border tightening does seem to present some opportunities for people to hang out on this side of the border instead of shooting straight to canada as was so easy in the past, I would imagine some would take advantage of it. I did see more Indian restaurants in 2 blocks in niagra falls than we have in NE Ohio all together!



JSmith said:


> Glad you and your son had a good time here, Bill! My son is about a year younger than yours and I am looking forward to going on similar adventures with him. Sounds like some excitement at the Cleveland station... hope that didn't make for any difficult questions from your son. I'm never sure how I'm supposed to explain some of the "facts of life" to my son someday without upsetting or scaring him. Delays like that with the other train blocking the station always make me wish for a second platform!
> How did you work the rental car from the Depew station? Did you have Enterprise pick you up, or get a shuttle somewhere? I'd like to know what to recommend in the future to people arriving at that station.
> 
> I hope to make the reverse trip someday and take the train to Cleveland to visit my uncle (bit of an inconvenient arrival time, though!). I always think of Cleveland as being a larger version of Buffalo in many ways (though I have never been there). Seems like we share a lot of the same history and problems.
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 25, 2010)

The Buffalo International Airport is very near the Depew station. (IIRC only 1-3 miles away.) Thus, there is a large choice of car rental companies there.


----------

